# How do I move the eggs to my other tank!?!?!?



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

Hello,

I have four red-bellied piranhas in my 125 gallon tank. About three weeks ago, they breed and I managed to salvage about 30 babies and they are now in a 29 gallon tank. It hasn't been a month and the two pairs finished breeding again. I was working on the house and saw the male "fanning" the gravel and then I said "oh sh*t"

I have a 50 foot python and the only way I can get a siphone is when I turn both the hot and cold water on max and let the water run down the drain. This method creates suction but not enough to pull up any eggs. The eggs are also stickly and very hard to see due to the color of my gravel.

Can anybody tell me how to move the eggs into my other tank!?!?

Lastly, how often do you guys feed your baby piranhas? I hatch and feed my baby fry about once a day. Its been about 3 weeks and I still can barely see them!

Any advice appreciated and thanks!

Dan



fan1008 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have four red-bellied piranhas in my 125 gallon tank. About three weeks ago, they breed and I managed to salvage about 30 babies and they are now in a 29 gallon tank. It hasn't been a month and the two pairs finished breeding again. I was working on the house and saw the male "fanning" the gravel and then I said "oh sh*t"
> 
> ...


Oops, I hatch brine shrimp and feed once a day. I assuming this is not enough, how many times should I feed brine shrimp to the fry?

Lastly, what is a sponge filter? Can I create my own by putting filter media over the opening of a hang over top canister filter?

thanks!!!!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

You can try using a wide-mouthed turkey baster.








*or cut the mouth of an existing turkey baster to make the opening bigger.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Get a small hand held syphon thing syphon them into a bucket and add them to the tank. I dont know much about breeding but thats what my buddy did


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

How many time you guys hatch brine shrimp to feed to the fry everyday? How often you feed? any response appreciated and thanks!!

Dan


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I usually hatch once a day and use a liquid fry food from my lfs that seems to work well.

as far as getting them out of the tank get some air tubing that way you can leave in the dead eggs. or get some bigger tubing. that is the way I do it and I find it works alot better then using my usual syphoning hose as I dont get as much sand up with the eggs.


----------

